# Temporary resident visa: How much detail do they want from your bank statements?



## JeffB5 (10 mo ago)

I'm interested in relocating from Canada to Mexico and since the 180 day visa runs are less of a guarantee, I'm considering the temporary resident visa to avoid that risk.

My consulate wants 6 months of bank statements showing employment with an average monthly income of *_* (this differs from city to city so i'll leave it blank). I meet the required amount, but I work as a freelancer online and send my earnings to my bank account via Etransfer, so there is no name of a specific employer on my bank statements. 

Will this be an issue? Or are they just checking the amount to prove that you have economic solvency?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Different consulates seem to handle things in different ways, I have heard. Your best bet is to ask the consulate where you will be applying exactly what they require.


----------



## ExpatRie (Jun 10, 2020)

JeffB5 said:


> I'm interested in relocating from Canada to Mexico and since the 180 day visa runs are less of a guarantee, I'm considering the temporary resident visa to avoid that risk.
> 
> My consulate wants 6 months of bank statements showing employment with an average monthly income of *_* (this differs from city to city so i'll leave it blank). I meet the required amount, but I work as a freelancer online and send my earnings to my bank account via Etransfer, so there is no name of a specific employer on my bank statements.
> 
> Will this be an issue? Or are they just checking the amount to prove that you have economic solvency?


The consulate we used (Sacramento) just looked to see the amount in the accounts. The consulates seem to handle things very differently from one another though. For instance I was not allowed to apply for permanent residency because I wasn't "retired" ie not receiving a pension. However I am not working and the amount in the accounts was enough and we are living on my husband's social security, but at that consulate I was only allowed to apply for temporary residence. Other friends in similar situations at other consulates had no trouble getting permanent. 
So apply and see. You could try another time at another consulate.


----------

